# HELP asap! Our new GS hates our cat! Ongoing w/updates



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

So, not sure what to do here......need some advice asap.

We brought home our very well trained, retired police bomb dog. Very sweet, very laid back. No problems with our two dogs. Our one year old male cat.....not so much.

The cat saw him and freaked.......the german shepard, Kroc, chased him, barking. I tried to grab the cat to put him in the basement. Bad idea. I now have two swollen and punctured hands from nasty cat bites.

So the cat is locked in the basement........

We let the cat up once again, while Kroc was in his crate. Cat walked slowly into the room where Kroc was.....and Kroc went crazy barking. The cat streaked out of the room and back downstairs. Needless to say, I didn't try to touch the cat that time.

So.......what the heck should we do? The fact that the dog barked at the cat just from him walking in the room scares me. Does this mean he is cat aggressive? He clearly has no issue with the dogs.

I can keep the cat in the basement......but we have six kids. I don't want to take a chance on him getting up while Kroc is out and a kid getting in the middle of something. Or have Kroc kill the cat in front of the kids.......crap. Don't know what to do.

Going to put an ad on my local facebook pet page to see if anyone wants the cat. What to do in the mean time......or do you think there is any saving the relationship, if the dog hate the cat?

Dee


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Use gates to limit Krocs access around the house and provide plenty of escape routes for the cat. Not sure on how to help with them co-existing, my cat doesn't run and I think that was the key for us, but I'm sure if she decided to take off in front of them, 2 of mine would chase after her.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmmmm.......I don't think a gate will stop him. lol!

At least if the cat is scared of him and stays or runs away, he probably won't get hurt by the dog. I worry about the kids getting in the way. I don't think they'd try to intervene, after what they saw the cat do to my hands. 

I really think the cat is going to have to go.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cat was there first. I would re-home the dog (responsibly, of course). Perhaps he could go back to the organization he came from? It's not worth endangering your cat's life. And Craig's List is full of cats and scary people who want free animals for the wrong reasons. 

I had a cat aggressive foster dog for 2 months. I divided my house in half. The dog stayed upstairs crated and behind a closed door and the cat stayed downstairs. I also put a gate at the top of the stairs. I divided my time between upstairs and downstairs so that they both got equal time. I would not have lived that way forever though because it was exhausting and stressful.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 5 cats and my dog barks at them and she loves them. I don't agree that you should get rid of the cat, the cat was there first. You don't know if the dog even knows what a cat is. You can keep the cat in the basement, but I would still train the dog not to bother the cat, just in case the cat gets upstairs. The dog is well trained, so I would start with leave it, then focus...the dog has to focus on you..not the cat, never the cat.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't get rid of the cat or dog. 
They can live together, you just have to help them.
It is all about the chase. 
I would work with the dog to teach him not to chase the cat. 
Correct when there is unwanted behavior.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

If the dog is a "highly trained retired bomb dog" -- your words-- he must know some form of leave it or recall. Where did you obtain the dog from? Didn't you ask about cats? 

You can train them to co-exist. If that dog really is highly trained you're already one step ahead.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

very important...get prophylactic antibiotics for your puncture wounds. i cannot stress enough how important this is. i had a tiny, tiny, TINY bite on my hand...one day, two days...all the way to five days...everything okee-dokee. SUDDENLY oon day five my entire hand looked like a lobster claw (like, one hour it was fine, the next not so much), wound up in the hospital on iv antibiotics, hoping to not lose my hand. didn't, thanks to the good docs at u of m. a short course of preventative antibiotics can be a life saver. seriously. go. asap. cat bites are worse than dog bites.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My answer- get rid of the cat. This dog has alot more to offer...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how about putting the cat IN a crate and working the dog? if he's trained well, it may be easier to train him to leave the cat alone that way vs him in a crate ..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> If the dog is a "highly trained retired bomb dog" -- your words-- he must know some form of leave it or recall. Where did you obtain the dog from? Didn't you ask about cats?
> 
> You can train them to co-exist. If that dog really is highly trained you're already one step ahead.


German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results

I would go to the police K9 section of this forum and ask the question.

Find out from them how to correct the dog, in the meantime, make sure the cat has an escape route. I have had no luck with Hans chasing the cat, but I do correct him every time and the cat gets away.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> German Shepherd Dog Forums - Search Results
> 
> I have had no luck with Hans chasing the cat, but I do correct him every time and the cat gets away.


Mine chases the cats to..she leaves it when I say leave it, but in my case the cats start with her, I think they like playing with her One minute they are chasing each other...yes my one cat will chase the GSD and the GSD runs, then the GSD turns around and chases the cat:crazy: An hour later they are sleeping together....


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

volcano said:


> My answer- get rid of the cat. This dog has alot more to offer...


That's an ignorant response.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

IllinoisGSD said:


> That's an ignorant response.


Thank you, I didn't say anything, but I'm glad you did.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would make sure the dog is leashed so you can prevent any chasing. It's new and shouldn't have free reign of the house anyways. You might do a search. I know others have had this issue and have gotten some in depth responses about how to handle this. I wouldn't rehome my cat because of it. It was there first!


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!

He is a trained dog....the problem is, his handler died in his sleep a couple of months ago, so our information is limited. My hubby can talk to the handlers he sees at work now and ask them. We do know his basic commands and he listens to us, especially my husband, b/c he knows him. 

I think hubby can work with Korc on a leash and let the cat up again to see what he does. The cat cat easily escape to downstairs and there is a stong gate there blocking it.

We will not get rid of the dog......we have waited a month for the government to approve us bringing him home......if anyone goes, it will be the cat. 

But I'd like to prevent that if we can.

I am taking amoxicillin for my hands......I happened to have some on hand after a surgery a couple months ago.......is this this good enough for now? I'm going to call my dr. on Monday. They are both swollen, but I think that could just be trauma. They hurt like ****!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

CSD or Cat Scratch Disease can be very ugly if not treated quick. Here's a good, no nonsense link for it: Cat scratch disease - PubMed Health . I'd be on the phone now to the On-Call line and see if you can speak with a doc and maybe they might call in a Rx for you.

As for the dog/cat scenario, I like Jakoda's idea a lot, actually. Lots of treats and praise for every moment he's ignoring the cat.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

immediately and repeatedly wash the wounds with betadine. I am very reactive to scratches and bites from cats...antibiotics good too...but keep the wounds clean.

Saying get rid of cat post was uncalled for and uncaring....cats are just as beloved as dogs....I had a 21 year old Bengal who I lost in November...I got another Bengal and she bonded with Csabre, will play and run sometimes, but will try to hold down Csabre to wash her face too....sleep with her. Got a young male back who was said to be cat aggressive, he was amazed and almost joyous that this cat not only did not run, but rubbed on him, rolled around and laid beside him...not an aggressive move from him towards the cat, yet that was a huge factor in why he came back (along with new baby and fear that in chasing the cat, he would knock down the baby)

I would put the cat in a small carrier, have the dog on leash and correct him for any movement or barking -and then use a Quiet or Leave it command - also some other things....DO not reward him immediately for turning away, other than a soft 'good boy'...given the training, a big reward might register as bark at cat, look away = reward.....I would give a negative command and then leave it so there is clarity in the dogs mind what is a NO and what is Good....

Just do some controlled environment work for a while until this is under control.

Lee


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, this most likely can't be fixed. make sure you cat has an escape.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Also, he doesn't hate the cat, he sees it as prey.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> We will not get rid of the dog......we have waited a month for the government to approve us bringing him home......if anyone goes, it will be the cat.


And you have had the cat for what a year? I'm not telling you what to do, but no animal should come into the household and another leaves because they don't get along, this was really up to you guys to know ahead of time and surely not the dog or cats fault. They are not disposable and there are way to many cats in the shelter. I'm sure you can make it work. Good Luck


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I seriously doubt anyone will choose to keep an animal they're thinking of rehoming, just because someone protested on the Internet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I seriously doubt anyone will choose to keep an animal they're thinking of rehoming, just because someone protested on the Internet.


Your probably right, but it still doesn't make the rehoming right It drives me nuts and we talk about this all the time..shelters are so overloaded and innocent animals are dropped off daily and most of them end up dead. I will be quiet now and I won't be returning to this thread because it truly makes me mad


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Your probably right, but it still doesn't make the rehoming right :


But the thing is, we don't know that.

There are so many variables. It could be that the owners were finding the cat a not-so-good fit even before the dog came along. The dog's arrival could have been the thing that sealed the deal to rehome.

Besides, most of the time when I have voiced my opinion on the forums, it just got ignored. People are going to do what they want regardless of being told what others this is "right."


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> But the thing is, we don't know that.
> 
> There are so many variables. It could be that the owners were finding the cat a not-so-good fit even before the dog came along. The dog's arrival could have been the thing that sealed the deal to rehome.
> 
> Besides, most of the time when I have voiced my opinion on the forums, it just got ignored. People are going to do what they want regardless of being told what others this is "right."


I agree, I had a roommate when I was in my 20s. When she decided to move back to Cali, she was going to take her cat to the shelter. I'm not a cat fan at all, but I thought this was crap. I didn't want it, but I didn't want it getting put to sleep either. It got along well with my dogs, so I reluctantly kept it. Stupid thing lived to be 17.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

No one can say whether a re-homing is right or not from one post on the internet. 

Yes, we have had the cat a year......we have had issues with him......he attacks the 2 youngest girls and scratches them all the time. He thinks he is playing, I think, but he "stalks" them and scratches the heck out of them.....jumps on their backs, and even heads. I can't send them into the basement alone when he is there.

My son also has what used to be mild cat allergies that have been acting up lately, since recently being diagnosed with asthma. 

I didn't go into all of that b/c this post wasn't about who to re-home, just about what to do about the cat dog relationship.

If we can keep the cat, we will. We will try to work with Kroc......I wanted to know how to do that and what to do if it doesn't work. Please don't judge others from posts online, when all the info. cannot be there from one or two posts. 

I like the cat.....but if I have to choose, I will. Because of the circumstances of the handlers death, we couldn't possibly know all of his issues ahead of time. We're doing the best we can.

I appreciate everyone's insight and help, I really do.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i would have had the cat declawed. i really hope you are able to work this out. if you have to rehome, hose barns are a good place to start looking for another home, they always need mousers. at a shelter, the cat will be pts.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i would have had the cat declawed. i really hope you are able to work this out. if you have to rehome, hose barns are a good place to start looking for another home, they always need mousers. at a shelter, the cat will be pts.


We didn't declaw this inside cat b/c of what happened to our last one. He got out once when a kid opened the door and never came back. If a cat ever escaped again, we wanted him to have his claws (we live in the country). We never had a problem with a cat stalking the younger kids before. And he doesn't just scratch them, he bites too. Play bites I guess to the cat, nothing like what he did to my hands while scared. But a cat jumping on a four year old's head and biting him, play or not, freaks out the kid.


I don't intend to take him to a shelter. There aren't any in our rural area, anyway. A couple volunteer organizations, but they are always full. There are stray cats all over out here. That's how we got him in the first place.....trying to do the right thing. 

We got this cat b/c we took in a pregnant stray, got her healthy and gave her a safe place to have her babies......we gave all her kittens away to friends and family but one, which we kept. If we can't figure out the dog situation and can find the cat another good home, that's not a bad option. If we can keep him, we will.

Anyway.......happy he seems to like our dogs just fine. 
fx we can make the cat situation work. More suggestions about training appreciated. I will ask on the police K9 board that was mentioned, too. Thanks!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> i would have had the cat declawed. i really hope you are able to work this out. if you have to rehome, hose barns are a good place to start looking for another home, they always need mousers. at a shelter, the cat will be pts.



declawing cats is sick specially if they have to live with dogs. Its mutilation.

Horse barns will *already* have resident cats that will probably beat the living crap out of your cat and chase it off. It will be seen as an intruder.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Besides, declawed cats realize they are defenseless and can become viscous biters.
Declawing does not only remove nails, but it amputates the cat's digit at the first knuckle.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> . And he doesn't just scratch them, he bites too. Play bites I guess to the cat, nothing like what he did to my hands while scared. But a cat jumping on a four year old's head and biting him, play or not, freaks out the kid.


A couple of my cats did this too, once they got older it stopped. There is nothing worse then sleeping and you move your feet and get attacked..they use their teeth and claws and it hurts.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I didn't read the other responses,but there is no need to get rid of the cat. The cat was there first and you need to teach the dog to leave it alone. It will take a lot of consistent work and supervision,but it can be done.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

The cat will calm down. I promise.  How old is it? I'm betting it's just a year? Interesting he does that, lol. 

The best cat I've ever had (and still have) is the one I got from down the road where they had two young kids' my kids' ages, and a parade of young neighbors who packed that kitten around endlessly and handled it like mad. You can do anything to this cat and it's the mellowest thing I've ever seen. 

He is the one my dog likes the best, and he won't even "reprimand" my dog if he's too rough. He will meow, and that helps my dog and he backs off, but nothing else.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> So, not sure what to do here......need some advice asap.
> 
> We brought home our very well trained, retired police bomb dog. Very sweet, very laid back. No problems with our two dogs. Our one year old male cat.....not so much.
> 
> ...


Hi Dee, 

First of all, calm down and take things SLOWLY! Don’t panic, the animals will only feel more stress and tension coming from you and it’ll only make the situation worse. 

I’ve been involved in animal rescue and volunteering at shelters, helping with adoptions, etc. for the past 10 + years, have 4 rescued dogs, 12 rescued cats, 2 rescued bunnies and 1 rescued guinea pig who all get along like best friends and yet all of them have come from completely different situations. Rescued from kill shelters, the streets including feral cats, previously abused, some have had zero socialization, you name and I probably have it. We also often take in foster dogs and cats. 

How long have you had your new German Shepherd? 
How old is he? 
And is he neutered? 
You said he is very well trained, does he know sit? 
Do you know why he was retired? I know a senior bully who is a bomb dog, he is an amazing boy and one of the most gentle dogs I have ever met, rescued from a kill shelter here in Ontario and now lives happily in the US. 

Sounds like you just got this boy and brought him straight into your busy home to interact with your dogs, children and cat. Honestly, that’s a bad idea and a big mistake that I‘ve seen far too many times at the shelter and generally ends badly. Your new boy is experiencing A LOT of change and that is to say the least. I know you’re probably excited to welcome him into your family, but you must take things slowly. Yes, you can probably still save the relationship between the dog and cat, but you cannot expect it to be instant. It does not sound like aggression to me, just overexcitement in a new situation. It may take a couple of weeks to a month before they become friends. Whenever the two are interacting in the near future, do so when your house is quiet and calm. Be sure that your children are either not at home or not in the room. Before you begin, make sure Kroc has been well exercised, take him for a good long walk or run, play fetch or whatever it is you do to burn his energy. A well exercised dog is a well behaved dog. Give Kroc a few days to settle in, we always tell people about what we call ''Three Days, Three Weeks, Three Months''. In the first few days, your animal will be settling in and coming out of it's shell. In three week it'll begin to show it's true colours and is feeling quite at home. And in three months you will basically know everything there is to know about it and it's personality, good and bad traits will have shown. In three years there are no surprises and it'll feel like you've had this animal for it's entire life. 

For the cat’s safety, try this to begin. Keep in mind that out of the two of them, your new dog is the bigger threat and could quite easily, accidentally kill your cat. Have Kroc sit while he inside of his securely locked cage. Have someone else let your kitty into the room, make sure that Kroc’s attention is on YOU. Keep him distracted (with toy or treat, etc.), if he starts to ignore you to bark at the kitty (which he probably will at first), then you must get him to refocus his attention on you, I recommend the command “leave it”. If he behaves, then praise him heavily! J Do this multiple times a day until he is no longer reactive to the cat walking by his cage. 

Next, place you kitty in a secure cage (not Kroc’s cage, that is his place). Put Kroc on a leash, and muzzle if needed, walk him by the cat’s cage, you can let him sniff the cage, but only if he is behaving. If he is not behaving, and is trying to break the cage open in an aggressive manner, then redirect his attention to you, using a treat or toy (whichever he prefers and works better with), walking him back and forth or around the cage, while keep his attention on YOU. Again, use the “leave it” command and stick to it, don’t use “no” one day and “leave it” the next. Work on having Kroc sit or lay down next to the cage. Keep in mind your kitty may hiss or growl, even swat at your dog. He’s threatened by this new intruder. If Kroc is behaving, then be sure to praise, praise, praise! Both of these steps should actually help you bond with Kroc. 

Work on them being together for at least a couple of hours per day. You will be rewarded for your time and patience with these two. Another thing you can do to help them get along is give both the dog and the cat something that belongs to the other one, like a blanket that they have lay on, that way they can get used to the smell of each other. In between working with them, I suggest you rotate who is free in your house at what time, keep Kroc free half of the time, keep your cat free the other half. Keep Kroc in another room, such as a bedroom or bathroom when you cat is loose or even put him in the basement, but never, ever attempt to pick up or caring your cat over Kroc or even around Kroc when he is acting out, you’ll end up being bitten or scratched, again. If you do have to pick him up in an emergency, use a blanket or coat, etc. But to be on the safe side, when rotating who you have out, place kitty in a cage until Kroc is securely put away. 

After a week or two of this, or once you are confident in Kroc behaving and listening to your commands, then you can try doing a meet and greet face and face without the cage barrier. For this, keep Kroc on a leash and muzzle, you do not want any accidents. Do not bring your cat into the room, just simply leave the doors open and let him come when he is ready. Never force the cat to do anything he does not want to. When the cat enters the room on his own, then have Kroc focus on you, pet him and tell him what a good boy he is. If the cat comes over, then you can loosen your hold on the leash, let Kroc sniff him, then call Kroc back to you. You, the cat and the dog should all be in relaxed state and in a happy atmosphere. 

If you have any questions, just ask. I’m happy to try and help. Remember, always leave training on a positive note! Good luck, I’m wishing you the best and congratulation on getting a new dog, I love his name and I hope things work out for the best! Another suggestion, why not look into obedience training or another form of training, perhaps you would be interested in agility or some type of fun dog activity as a way for your entire family to bond with Kroc. Or a personal, well respected behaviourist to work with Kroc and the cat. 

If you truly feel that these two will never get along, even after you try working with them, then please, please, please make sure that he goes to loving, forever home. You wouldn’t believe how many beautiful, seemly-adoptable cats are surrendered to animal shelters each year where they wait for months and months before becoming sick and dying or being put to sleep (which is a kind way of putting it) for lack of space. Your cat should get *first priority* over the dog as you’ve had it longer, it has been living comfortably with your family as a loved one and now it is you who has turned it’s life upside down. If Kroc did not get along with one or both of your other dogs, would you get rid of one of them? What if he did not get along with your children? 

While your kitty is in the basement, I hope that you and your family visit him regularly and try to make him still feel at home in his own house. Make sure he has a comfy bed or blanket to curl up on. It kills me when people come into my local shelter to surrender an animal because their new pet isn’t getting along with it, just recently a family brought in a beautiful cat who they’ve had for four years, they said they love it dearly and wish they could keep it, but their new dog they got last week has already tried to kill it. Now months later, that lovely kitty is still waiting for her forever home to come along and rescue her from a life behind bars.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Dee,
I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Touie said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> <<<<<<First of all, calm down and take things SLOWLY! >>>>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When we were younger we had a first floor and an upstairs, there was a door to the upstairs. We kept a couple cats downstairs(my parents slept here) and a couple upstairs(us three kids slept up there) and they did just fine. As long as there is some companionship, its good. You would just have to train for in case of emergencies. Can you get two baby gates and stack them up in the bathroom door and keep the cat in the bathroom? I found that this worked when I was introducing cats to anything. It might take a couple weeks, but eventually the cat and dog will start sniffing each other through the gate, etc. Its really all about them just getting used to each other and respecting each other. Since your cat is already familiar with dogs, you are half way there.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

llombardo said:


> When we were younger we had a first floor and an upstairs, there was a door to the upstairs. We kept a couple cats downstairs(my parents slept here) and a couple upstairs(us three kids slept up there) and they did just fine. As long as there is some companionship, its good. You would just have to train for in case of emergencies. Can you get two baby gates and stack them up in the bathroom door and keep the cat in the bathroom? I found that this worked when I was introducing cats to anything. It might take a couple weeks, but eventually the cat and dog will start sniffing each other through the gate, etc. Its really all about them just getting used to each other and respecting each other. Since your cat is already familiar with dogs, you are half way there.


Thanks, that might be a good next step!


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

If a dog is out of control when loose in the home it shouldn't be allowed to be lose. 

Crate the dog when you aren't able to work him and keep him on leash when you are. 

He should have been properly introduced to the cat on leash, this is now a mistrustful relationship between cat/dog and is going to be harder to correct. 

I agree you can't train this over the internet, you're going to need in-person help with a professional.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

GSD mum said:


> He should have been properly introduced to the cat on leash, this is now a mistrustful relationship between cat/dog and is going to be harder to correct.



Sigh.......yes he should have. I think I've already explained why that didn't happen. But thanks for pointing out again that I screwed up.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Also your cat is young .. think teenager. A lot of the jumping, stalking, etc is just because he has a lot of energy and is probably bored. You might get some toys like Da Bird and let him get some of his energy out every day...a tired cat is a good cat (just like for dogs  ). As he matures, he will settle down.

I think crating the cat and then working with the dog briefly every day is a good plan. I would keep him on a leash and reward him for any time he doesn't act out toward the cat and correct when he does. I think eventually when everyone calms down, it can work. I would never leave him loose in the house unless the cat and he are 100 percent not able to interact while no one is there to supervise.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, Galethial.

So that's what we just did. Here's how it went:

Put kitty in smallish crate in kitchen, while dog was outside. All other dogs and kids were in another room.

Brought in Krok on a leash into kitchen, but not too close. Cat surprised me....I thought he'd be bouncing off the walls hissing in the crate, but he was not too bad. Some hissing, but he stayed pretty still.

Krok, at first was just somewhat interested, but easily correctable. Every time he looked at the cat or moved toward the crate, hubby told him "leave it!" and when Krok looked back at him, he got a treat. Would a small treat be better or just praise?

A couple of times, though, he did lunge toward the crate, barking, when the cat hadn't done anything. He was still correctable in those two instances. DH had to tell him "leave it!" more loudly and pull him back, but he did it.

A couple of times, also, he acted like he didn't care and just walked away. 

So.......what do you guys think? Is there hope here? How long should we do this? Is once or twice a day enough. Is there anything else we could have done differently today?

Interestingly enough, Krok saw one of our outside cats today when we took him out to go pee, and he didn't look twice at her. Then another outside cat saw him and ran under the deck.......my son said "leave it" and Krok just followed him back in the house, no big deal. 

The inside cat is turning out to be more of a challenge, though.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

make sure u give the cat treats in the crate

sounds like it should be okay the dog was just not use to cats, but from what you say this dog sounds like it will be okay with your cat eventually with work. 


it is a very slow process 

make sure your cat does not go into a depression.

the worst dogs i found were the silent ones that would just not bark and just try to rip the cats head off and kill it instantly and they usually do kill the cat. The ones who bark and make a fuss seem like the ones you can work with.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, pets4life.

We will get the cat some special treats and make sure the younger kids play downstairs sometimes with the cat. The teens are almost always down there, so that's good.

I'm glad you didn't think the barking was a bad sign. He only did it a couple of times, but I wondered.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> Touie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee,
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Treats and praise for the dog. My dog loves my cats and she does bark at them, but its a playful bark and I know she isn't going to eat them. The key here is to get the cat to relax and stay still...easier said then done. Once the cat doesn't look or move like its prey, it should connect with the dog. I sometimes think that relationships like this end up to be the most special..I hope that is the case with you guys.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you, thank you for all your help and time to post. I really appreciate it.

Touie, want to let you know I didn't think you came across ever as judgemental.....I only mentioned the basement situation b/c someone else said something about it. And I wanted to clear up that we weren't throwing our kitty into a dark pit with no one around. lol! Your posts are incredibly helpful and I appreciate the time you are taking to answer me.

I think the whole timing was just bad, too. We'd waited for weeks for him and then out of nowhere, they call and say come get him. Right before DH got home, I found out about his mom. So yeah, we were all stressed. We were trying to be calm, but like you said, animals pick up on stuff. I must have been upset or I wouldn't have forgotten the kitty! DH's mom came through the surgery ok, btw.......it was pretty scary....hole in her colon. Bad deal, but I think she'll be ok. 

We will continue to work with Krok......and I will update. Now that things have calmed down, I'll try to post some pics!

Dee


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Meant to answer you also, Touie......that yes, he does get along with small dogs. We have a 7 year old pug and 2 year old Cavalier King Charles. The pug and Krok ignore each other mostly.....the pug has neurological issues and doesn't get around much. The King Charles wants to play....and it's funny b/c you can tell Krok doesn't care for that. Whenever the King Charles gets too wound up, Krok just walks away like the little dog is an idiot. lol. Itj's not like they are best buddies....but I am very pleased for day 3. My mom has a small dog next door with a big dog phobia......he barks through the fence at Krok incessantly. He was a rescue....no idea why he HATES big dogs. Anyway, Krok didn't even look at him twice. They've been working with their dog, but being a rescue, they have no idea what in his past might cause this. But Krok doesn't care, so that's good. Just looked at him and went along his merry way.

The fact that Krok doesn't react to the outside cats gives me hope, too.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of our new boy!


----------



## hologrammoth (Jan 30, 2013)

Kroc is very handsome :wub:

I'm sure things will settle down and work out in time. Thanks of giving this boy a home and for working on teaching some inter-species diplomacy!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

pets4life said:


> declawing cats is sick specially if they have to live with dogs. Its mutilation.
> 
> Horse barns will *already* have resident cats that will probably beat the living crap out of your cat and chase it off. It will be seen as an intruder.


sorry for the hijack op, my cats live a perfectly fine life without their claws. they are not defenseless, still have back claws and teeth. maybe you consider it sick and mutilation, i don't. 

i have seen many cats placed in barns and did just fine.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Besides, declawed cats realize they are defenseless and can become viscous biters.
> Declawing does not only remove nails, but it amputates the cat's digit at the first knuckle.


have not heard or seen this. mine still catch the oc mouse without issue.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> Thank you, thank you for all your help and time to post. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Touie, want to let you know I didn't think you came across ever as judgemental.....I only mentioned the basement situation b/c someone else said something about it. And I wanted to clear up that we weren't throwing our kitty into a dark pit with no one around. lol! Your posts are incredibly helpful and I appreciate the time you are taking to answer me.
> *I’m glad I didn’t come across as being judgmental *
> ...


*Oh my gosh, I just saw the photos you posted, he is so stunning!!! I love his face. What a gorgeous, cute boy you have! Do you know how much he weighs? He looks quite big! *


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> I would put the cat in a small carrier, have the dog on leash and correct him for any movement or barking -and then use a Quiet or Leave it command - also some other things....DO not reward him immediately for turning away, other than a soft 'good boy'...given the training, a big reward might register as bark at cat, look away = reward.....I would give a negative command and then leave it so there is clarity in the dogs mind what is a NO and what is Good....
> 
> Just do some controlled environment work for a while until this is under control.
> 
> Lee


This is pretty much what I did with Cassidy (dog - about a year old at the time), and Elvis (4 month old kitten), except that I had a spare bedroom that I used as the cat room. The first few months Elvis was here, he lived in the cat room. I would only let him out to explore the rest of the house when Cassidy was outside, or if my husband took her with him someplace. I'd go into the cat room to spend time with Elvis every day, and I'd take Cassidy in with me. I rewarded good behavior, and bad behavior got her booted from the room. 

After that, I'd let Elvis out with Cassidy around, but only when I could directly supervise their interactions. If I couldn't be 100% focused on them, Elvis went back in his room, or Cassidy went outside. It probably took about a year before I felt comfortable leaving them loose together unsupervised, and even then it was only when we were home. Eventually they got along quite well together, and I added a second kitten, Emmy. She would still occasionally chase them, but they were no longer intimidated by her and I knew she wouldn't hurt them. They became very good at reading her too, and seemed to know when she was unlikely to chase, and then they'd go up to her and rub on her and groom her face. I still have the cat room, and I have a baby gate across the doorway that the cats can jump, and their food, cat tree, and litter box are in there. 

Whether or not you can make this work depends on your cat (a cat that runs can trigger prey drive in the dog), whether or not there's actually aggression in your dog towards small prey, and your level of committment. As I said, I spent nearly a year working on it every day because I love both cats and dogs, and failure was not an option for me. I also don't have small kids who can leave gates or doors open, which could be a problem for you.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

When my dog gets too obnoxious, my cat will rear up onto her hind legs and give him a few good swats on the nose to put him in his place. This usually solves the problem...temporarily.

I don't really know what to do with an indoor cat that runs. Maybe you can start with both of them in side-by-side crates? Get them used to being near each other, and then take turns being out of the crate? 

Mind you, I'm not expert. It's just a thought.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

*Give them a chance*

I think you can work with them to try to get them to at least avoid each other. You should concentrate on creating calm interaction with safe space between them. Let them explore each other's scents by giving each a toy of the others to smell. Also, it is very important to have escape routes for the cat as well as high places he can jump to and be safe. Several cat trees would be good. I just got my puppy a few weeks ago, and one cat is pretty cool with her, but the other is petrified still, however, getting better all the time. It is a slow process and you can't force it. Good luck!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> Meant to answer you also, Touie......that yes, he does get along with small dogs. We have a 7 year old pug and 2 year old Cavalier King Charles. The pug and Krok ignore each other mostly.....the pug has neurological issues and doesn't get around much. The King Charles wants to play....and it's funny b/c you can tell Krok doesn't care for that. Whenever the King Charles gets too wound up, Krok just walks away like the little dog is an idiot. lol. Itj's not like they are best buddies....but I am very pleased for day 3. My mom has a small dog next door with a big dog phobia......he barks through the fence at Krok incessantly. He was a rescue....no idea why he HATES big dogs. Anyway, Krok didn't even look at him twice. They've been working with their dog, but being a rescue, they have no idea what in his past might cause this. But Krok doesn't care, so that's good. Just looked at him and went along his merry way.
> 
> The fact that Krok doesn't react to the outside cats gives me hope, too.


*Your little dogs sound adorable. Lol, especially the way you describe your King Charles! That’s kind of how my miniature poodle is around my cats. Thankfully one of my former-feral kitties I rescued still has a bit of a wild side and is very playful, the two of them are hilarious together and love to roughhouse. I love Pugs, we rescued one for our neighbour. That is excellent that Krok gets along with little dogs and is non reactive to the outdoor kitties. It proves that he doesn’t have a high prey drive  And gives me even greater hope that he will get along with your cat one day!!! I was going to ask if your other dogs were German Shepherds; do you have experience with the breed or is Krok your first one? GS are amazing dogs, a very devoted, family-friendly breed and I’m sure Krok will fit in quite nicely with your family. My GS was my best friend and sister growing up and I couldn’t have asked for a better dog. In my experience, GS are very talkative and love to hear themselves speak, lol it makes me smile whenever I look at my dog’s report card she was given in obedience classes when she was a puppy. It reads “Touie’s vocabulary has greatly improved!”  Kudos to your mom for rescuing! Rescued dogs need a little more TLC, but they’re worth it in the end. It’s possible that he had a bad experience with larger dogs. Does he act that way when he is face to face with a large dog or just when the fence is in between them? It’s possible that he has a little barrier aggression or is simply protecting the yard of his rescuers and doesn’t feel that your Pug or King Charles are a threat, but that Krok (being much larger) is. It sounds like Krok could be a great teaching dog and help your mom’s dog overcome his issues. See about having your mom or yourself teach her dog “leave it”, then on a nice day, have your mom take her dog for a walk with you and Krok. Having a calm, non reactive dog walk nicely nearby will show her dog that not all big dogs are out to get him. The first walk might not be too enjoyable, but by using the leave it command and by building up positive experiences between your mom’s dog and other large dogs, will go a long way in time. Praising and rewarding a dog whenever he or she behaves correctly is key to achieving a happy and well-rounded pet! It sounds like Krok is going to turn out to be one amazingly perfect dog once he gets along with the cat. *


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

touie, the dog in your avatar is, i don't know what words to use...beautiful, dignified, sweet...may i ask how old? sorry for the hijack, just had to comment.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree, Touie, that your avatar dog is beautiful!

To answer your question, this is our first GS. We have always have dogs, but this is by far the smartest (and biggest!) we've had.

My mom's rescue.......has an issue with ANY big dog. The first we found out was when my sis. brought her very well behaved Husky over. Mom's dog has always gotten along with my two dogs, so we didn't think anything of it. But....woah!!! We had to keep mom's dog crated in the other room....my sis. knows how to train dogs, but it was too much for a one day visit. He also freaked at the vet's office when he saw a big dog in the parking lot......it took two people to get that little dog into the office. He wanted to kill that giant dog, I think. He clearly has some past issue with big dogs......


Once Krok is more settled in, we might try some of your suggestions if my mom is up do it. At the moment she is staying with my dad at the hospital while he undergoes a 5-7 week inpatient chemo. treatment for cancer. So, we are taking care of their two dogs, too (at their house). Good thing I have a lot of kids and we homeschool......they go back and forth between the two houses all day long, taking out dogs and playing with them. lol! They watched a movie over there tonight and played with them, while I worked with Krok and the cat at our house.

Which went awesome, btw! Krok didn't react at ALL to the kitty in the crate tonight. And only the SECOND time we've done this. The worst he did was make direct eye contact and stare one time.......I immediately corrected him and he looked back at me and sat without me even saying "sit." For the most part.....I wondered if he even knew the cat was there. He was a VERY good boy! Guess we'll keep doing this for awhile and then figure out the next step. I am encouraged! The first time, he barked like crazy and even lunged once.....this is good progress!

Dee


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that's good news. so great your family is close and all the intergenerational help can go on. take care, sounds like things are working out!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

katieliz said:


> touie, the dog in your avatar is, i don't know what words to use...beautiful, dignified, sweet...may i ask how old? sorry for the hijack, just had to comment.


katieliz, Thank you so much. She was all those words and more, that photo was taken just a few months before she passed away at 14 & ½ in November of 2010. She was my first and only German Shepherd, the most gentle, loving, incredible dog I have ever met, my best friend and sister who never left my side. We grew up together, I was 2 years old when my family and I brought home our little 10 week old Touie. I know that I’ll never find another dog like her, she loved all people especially children with special needs and could be trusted alone with the smallest of creatures, such as my guinea pigs and I’d never have to worry. Growing up, she always amazed me. I still recall the time when she urgently dragged my mom the opposite direction we usually walked, down into the ditch, through our neighbour’s yard and led my mom to our missing feral cat who was laying nearly dead under their cottage stairs after having been hit by a bike or car. She saved his life and if is wasn’t for her, we never would have found him. Touie is the reason I love German Shepherds


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> I agree, Touie, that your avatar dog is beautiful!
> 
> *Thank you. That is Touie, my beloved late German Shepherd, the reason I love dogs.*
> 
> ...


*Whoo-hoo! I’m so proud of Krok and you! It sounds like Krok is making incredible progress already!  Keep up the great work and give Krok a big, long belly rub for me. Sounds like he’s been a very, very good boy! Pet your kitty for me, too. *


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, Touie!

Your GS sounds like she was amazing. Will you never get another GS? I know sometimes it's hard to get the same breed of a dog who you loved. 

I only regret that Krok is going on 9.......I'm hoping he lives a good long time and can be part of our family for a long time to come. The handlers at the airport are so funny......yesterday was my hubby's first day back at work since we got Krok and every single handler made a point to come see him to find out how he was doing. They are very excited too, b/c they all love those dogs so much.

They even called Krok's handler's mom for us, to let her know he was finally with us and doing great. I hope Krok's handler is looking down at us from heaven and smiling.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Remote Collar. It will cure any dog of anything.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> Thanks, Touie!
> 
> Your GS sounds like she was amazing. Will you never get another GS? I know sometimes it's hard to get the same breed of a dog who you loved.
> 
> ...


She was ♥ I’m sure I will one day, I have a very special place in my heart for Shepherds because of Touie. I feel it is harder because I had such a wonderful girl, I worry that I’ll compare another Shepherd to her. Whenever I see photos of her relatives (I’ve tracked down a few of her cousins and her original breeder who now lives in British Columbia, breeding Cairn Terriers) I break into tears because they do look so much like her, while I’m 100% committed to making my next dog be another rescue, a huge part of me would really like to own one of her family members. I wish I could find someone who owned her siblings, she came from a large litter and I wonder if anyone bred their dog, to have one of Touie’s sibling's grand-puppies. I’ve only fell in love and truly wanted to own one German Shepherd since Touie, it was actually in the spring before she passed away that I met a beautiful blue & tan (recessive gene) Shepherd at a SPCA. She had some issues from a bad past but was making incredible progress and was such a sweet, laid-back and easy to walk girl, around 5-7 years old. I brought my parents to see her and they agreed that she was a gorgeous dog, unfortunately and very sadly, the weekend that we made the big decision to adopt her, she was euthanized. It absolutely broke my heart as she had so much potential. I currently own a 10.5 year old Chihuahua, he is probably the most devoted dog I have ever met, he loves me as much as I love him, he became extremely bonded to me the moment we met at a kill shelter. Then our “family dogs” include an 8 year old Newfoundland dog, a 3 year old Miniature Poodle and a 2.5 year old epileptic Jack Russell/Lab mix. All of them are rescues and very much loved, but are not the same as Touie. I love taking in foster dogs of all breeds, particularly bully breeds and I do wish to own a Pitbull, Staffie or AmStaff in the future, unfortunately there is a horrible breed ban in effect in Ontario which we are fighting to have repealed. 

Give him lots of love, exercise and good quality food and I’m sure he will live a very long, happy life! I know exactly how you feel, cherish and love him while you are blessed with his presence as you never know how long anyone will live. I took in 12 year old rescued cat who had spent his entire life outdoors, his previous owners didn’t believe that a cat should be allowed indoors. He came to me one day with his leg badly bitten, his face covered in blood and scratches, his paws completely frostbitten and bleeding, just days before Christmas. I brought him inside and never let him out again. We had him fully vetted and neutered, now three years later I still have him and he is one of the most loving, beautiful, grateful and proud-looking cats I’ve ever had the pleasure of owning. I’ve taken in other older pets, because they are often overlooked, most people only want a baby animal and don’t see that the older ones are so much more grateful and have just as much love to give. You may not have Krok in your life for as long as you would if you had taken in a puppy, but the love, joy and devotion that he will give you will be worth every second of your life together. All of the wonderful memories that you share will make up for the shorter time you spend together. 

Aww, that is very sweet. The handlers sound very nice and caring! I’m sure she is very happy and relieved knowing that her late son’s dog is being cared for and loved. I’m sure he is  and you're doing a very good job caring for his dog.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

9 year old trained dog does not need a remote collar 

the op seems to be getting on fine, This situation will end up okay soon the cat should lose its fear and the dog will stop seeing the cat as a prey animal.

he is already ignoring outdoor cats which is a huge positive sign


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

pets4life said:


> 9 year old trained dog does not need a remote collar
> 
> the op seems to be getting on fine, This situation will end up okay soon the cat should lose its fear and the dog will stop seeing the cat as a prey animal.
> 
> he is already ignoring outdoor cats which is a huge positive sign


Well, now he sort of is.......

He ignores the outdoor cats if I have him on leash outside. He might look at them, but I give him a quick, "leave it" and he just keeps walking.

However......one of our outdoor kitties (originally a barn cat, but now hangs around the house) has taken to sitting on the deck right by the sliding glass door. I think he enjoys taunting the dog. lol! He doesn't move.....just sits where Krok can fully see him. So.......now Krok barks at him. He doesn't lunge at the door or anything......but he paces around the table and barks. I can tell him "leave it" and he will......he goes in the other room. But is soon back barking.

Not sure the best way to handle it. Ignore him? Tell him "quiet?" Tell him "leave it?" I could put him on the leash and correct him, like I do outside. But honestly I cannot possibly do that every single time....it happens on and off all day long. What's the best way to handle it?

As far as our inside cat.....I'm afraid it's going to be a long process. Krok is fine on leash, with the cat in the crate. As long as the cat sits perfectly still. The cat hissed at Krok and moved a bit.....Krok went crazy barking. Correctable, but I think he wanted that cat for sure. 

Have no idea how many exposures it's going to take for the cat to lose enough fear to not make Krok react. I think it may be awhile......

Touie, bless you for all you are doing! I personally hope you and another GS meet up someday, but I know any doggie is lucky to have you!

Dee


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Revised: Our GS hates our cat update....*

So. I took the advice of people here and went to the police K-9 board. Also, DH talked with some of the handlers at work. They all said pretty much the same thing. Police dogs are picked and bred b/c of their prey drive. No one I talked with gave much hope of changing Krok. He is well trained, it is true, so on leash, he is great. Very correctable....listens well. 

But he's not on leash in the house.....I realize I can train him on leash in the house and we do. But once the leash is off.....it's a different story.

The fact that he is now barking and pacing at our outside cat, who just sits still and looks at him....doesn't give me much hope for our inside cat, who hisses, arches his back and runs.

I just don't know. Part of me thinks it would be kinder to the cat to re-home him.....somewhere that doesn't have a big dog. I'm not talking dumping him in a shelter...but finding a good home. I don't want him to live in fear. Also, I have to think about my kids. I don't want to live in constant fear that they would get in the middle of something or that one day their dog will catch their kitty and kill him in front of my four year old. That would be just horrible on every level.

Maybe you just can't change this.....I have no problem walking with Krok on leash outside right in front of our cat and chickens.....but I would never leave him out there alone with them. You can tell it would not end well. I don't want that inside cat to have that worry every day of his life.

Krok is a great dog.....he is very laid back and gentle in every area, except this. He behaves well and knows all his commands. He is a big sweetheart with my kids. But NOT my cat. Sigh.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

In another thread you mentioned that his handler never used a leash on him. I don't think that would be possible if he was going to go berserk every time he saw 'prey.' Do you know what language he was trained in?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i was never able to stop the "chase" with kyra and our cat , a check/german mix. just made sure the cat had plenty of escape routes. of course the cat was relentless in her teasing of kyra. they never stopped the teasing and chasing and in a way learned to co exist, but they were never left alone unsupervised.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> In another thread you mentioned that his handler never used a leash on him. I don't think that would be possible if he was going to go berserk every time he saw 'prey.' Do you know what language he was trained in?


He didn't use a leash while he was working. So getting out of the car, walking 20 feet to the cargo warehouse doing his job. Not a lot of "prey," I guess at the airport. He must have done leash work with him, though....b/c he is very good on one. DH just knows when they got to cargo, he didn't bring him in on a leash.

Pretty sure they said he was trained only in English. He certainly knows all the commands we know and use with him.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> i was never able to stop the "chase" with kyra and our cat , a check/german mix. just made sure the cat had plenty of escape routes. of course the cat was relentless in her teasing of kyra. they never stopped the teasing and chasing and in a way learned to co exist, but they were never left alone unsupervised.



I've read others who say they were able to make it work. The cat and dog never liked each other, but the cat could always get away. I don't know.....if the risk is there that the dog would some day catch the cat.....I have young kids. The possibility is there for them to forget and shut the basement door, etc. and the cat would be trapped. I cannot guarantee in my house, that kids would always remember. My youngest is 4.....

Doesn't sound like a fun life for the cat.....to be always scared of the dog. 

I just want to do what's best.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

It can work...I've a prey driven husky and six cats. He's learned to simply wait outside their room and watch. I separate them...can you separate? Use a baby gate. Also sometimes it takes one nasty scratch from a cat for the doggie to realize its not worth it to chase...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We had a dog who did not like cats and the cat did not get away one day. It was a truly awful thing to witness. This was a pittbull though. They tend to lock their jaws and shake. It's very difficult to make them let go. I'm not sure if that is true for a German Shepherd. Our German Shepherds have never attacked anything.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

trcy said:


> This was a pittbull though. They tend to lock their jaws and shake.


Pitbulls do NOT lock their jaws. That is a myth.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, my response might not be well received but here's my $.02.

The cat is a year old. I assume you've had him most of that time? And you just got the dog.

Personally, I would rehome the dog, not the cat. It's not fair to the cats to be subject to the constant threat of the dog and it's not fair to the dog to subject them to the constant frenzy of seeing the cats (especially the outside one).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well received by me - I am a first in, last out if things can't resolve person as well. So if after training (and it helps to keep all on one continuous post so people don't have to go back through old posts trying to figure out the details) and working works - great! If not, the cats stay.

I merged the 2 threads - but there is another one going on in the k9 section.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

For me personally, I would find a home for the dog without cats. I agree that the outside cat thing would be very stressful for both cats and dog. I am not sure why you don't think they might be in danger, as well? The dog might be out someday not on leash too? 

After having a dog that was not good with cats, to having a dog that I could trust absolutely 100% around anything (brand new kittens, brand new baby ducks, our budgie used to ride around on his back) I would not want the stress of not having them co-exist. You have a few reasons to keep the cat and rehome the dog:

1) the cat was there first. 
2) it's much harder to rehome a cat. People tend to view them as *more* disposable than dogs even. Often in the beginning the cat might try to return home or gets frightened and runs away--many don't bother looking for it. 
3) regarding the above, it might be an indirect lesson for your family that cats are indeed more disposable if you rehome it. Is that the message you want to send to your kids? (This isn't a judgement, just something to consider honestly).
4) there are other cats on the property. I think this could be an issue always, even if you do keep the dog and re-home the inside cat. A tragedy is a tragedy, inside or out. 


My dog still will chase the cats if they run. He still needs supervision around them. But we have ascertained he is not of a mind to kill them, unless you count licking them to death. :crazy: He has improved as he's matured, and they're all developing a relationship. My dumb cats won't always stand their ground though, just the other night one waited as I let the dog out (I didn't see the cat out there) to run until he was about 6 feet away. Tease! But the situation is acceptable to us because it's still improving, and there is no aggression involved. 

Good luck. You have to make the right decision for your family in the end. I don't envy you having to be in this position.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I have two cats and two gsd's. My oldest who is now 14 has always had a serious problem with one of my cats. The cat fights back most of the time and that's what usually ends. The second gsd I have is five months and he just learned his lesson with the same cat. He leaves it alone now. But our other cat is chased around by the pup. The cat runs only when he gets a little to aggressive. I guess my point is that sometimes they never get over there issues with each other, but can coexsist. My 12 yr cat and 14 yr dog have lived together for 10 years. And I also got bit horribly by my cat when they first met. It can work. I guess every case is different.good luck. I hope you keep your cat since it was there first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Pitbulls do NOT lock their jaws. That is a myth.


Maybe it's phrased wrong, but they do not let go once latched on. Unless sprayed with a hose. That worked well.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thought I would update.....

Sitting with my two youngest girls downstairs today going through clothes...my four year old goes out to the hallway to get something.......cat jumps out from behind a box and pounces her. My daughter starts screaming bloody murder and I grab her, finding 3 places on her arm where the cat drew blood. Yet again.

As I'm sitting there, trying to comfort my crying baby, I'm thinking...."Why am I doing this?! Why am I trying so hard to make my dog get along with a cat who attacks my children?" I know he's just playing, but I am sick of scooping up a hysterically crying child b/c the cat scratched or bit her.

It's time for this cat to find a home with someone who has no dogs, cats or children. I cannot count the number of times this has happened and I am done.

This is not new behavior for this cat and he has plenty of toys. He gets plenty of attention, even now with the new dog. I can't blame it on stress from the new dog......it's been going on for 6 plus months. We've had plenty of cats over the years.....I've never had one behave like this. I've had cats when my kids were even younger and they were fine. My kids are old enough now to know how to behave and they've never teased or mistreated this cat. 

The dog issue aside....I am done.

As far as the outside kitties.....that issue is better. They make themselves scarce when Krok is around and when he does see them, he is easily correctable. They don't hiss at him like our inside kitty does. So I am optimistic about them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> It's time for this cat to find a home with someone who has no dogs, cats or children. I cannot count the number of times this has happened and I am done.


Please do not rule out homes based on this criteria. I have 5 cats and every now and then one of them will come out of nowhere and swat me in a playful manner. Just because the cat acts one way in one household does not mean that it will act the same in the next home. Good Luck and I hope you find a good home for the cat.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Really? That's good to know. I def. think the kids should be older, though.....he is fine with the older kids. It's just the 6 and under kids he goes for. I was afraid to say "ok with small dogs" just b/c he is with mine.....I just would hate for him to go into another home and have an issue, you know? He def. should not go to a home with big dogs.....I think I should be upfront with people about him, so there aren't any issues. I want to find the right home the first time.

I hate to do it.....he is my buddy, really, out of everyone in the house. He's my lap cat. But sitting there, holding my crying baby......I just can't do that anymore. She was so pitiful. It's one thing to bite me out of fear of the dog.....I get that. (even though my hand STILL hurts, lol!!!) But as a mom, my first concern is my kids.


----------



## Abbie08 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have 2 cats and 1 gsd. The cats were here first for a few months and then we got Abbie. The second we brought Abbie through the front door for the first time she went absolutely crazy when she saw the cats! After the 3rd day I was miserable and I was considering giving the dog back to the breeder, he told me to be patient and I even brought in a trainer for a few hours one day. I decided to give it a shot, I made a commitment and I was going to stick to it. For two months I walked with the dog on a leash in the house whenever the cats were around. A few times a day I would bring the dog around the cats to get them acquainted. She would chase them around the bed and the cats were able to hide underneath the bed from her. We also had her sleep in the crate for about 3 months. Once we noticed she settled down on the leash we started to bring the cats down and while we held them let her come to them and smell them. We eventually got to the point where we would let all 3 of them walk around freely throughout the house, she chased after cats but after getting scratched on the nose a few times she learned her lesson. Every time I would leave the house Abbie would go back in the cage. One day I felt really brave and when I went to the store I decided to let Abbie walk around freely. I came back & everything was ok! Nothing was disturbed, there were no signs of a chase. And ever since then things seem to have settled down. She still chases them throughout the day and we still have to correct her if she's getting too rough, but the cats are much tougher now and will let her know when they have had enough. One cat has even got her trained, if she hisses Abbie automatically sits.  Good luck & I hope everything works out for you and your animals!


----------



## Abbie08 (Mar 11, 2013)

I forgot to mention there is good show "My Cat from ****" that you can watch. I never knew cats could have horrible behavioral (all my cats were sweethearts) issues until I watched this show. Maybe this will give you some tips on what you can do about your cat.


----------



## Abbie08 (Mar 11, 2013)

My Cat from h.e.l.l.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

I've never heard of that show. Course we don't have cable or satellite. ; )

I'm glad you got your issue worked out. I have high hopes for the outside cats already. They seem to know the deal and don't freak like the inside one does. They don't hiss and run.....they don't get too close, and I can easily correct Krok around them....haven't made really much progress with the inside cat, although I know it hasn't been that long.

But, like I said......the issue with Krok aside......we will be finding another home for the inside cat. I would never shelter him or anything.....but he needs another home. We took in his stray, pregnant mama.....and raised him from a kitten. I will miss him....but my daughters won't.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

@mamma6: That sounds exactly like our Gigi when we first got her. She used all of us as her personal climbing/play things. We all have scratches in places we've never thought we'd get scratches at. She got me pretty bad across the chest as she scrambled up the front of my body, so I put her in a cat carrier. Not for long, just two or three minutes, but it mellowed her out right quick. Every time she climbed on me, she went in the carrier.

I have no idea if the "kenneling" had anything to do with her not climbing on us any more, but there was a sudden and rapid decrease in the pouncing/climbing incidents. You could always try that.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

mamma6 said:


> Thought I would update.....
> 
> Sitting with my two youngest girls downstairs today going through clothes...my four year old goes out to the hallway to get something.......cat jumps out from behind a box and pounces her. My daughter starts screaming bloody murder and I grab her, finding 3 places on her arm where the cat drew blood. Yet again.
> 
> ...


Do what you have to do. Kids first. Kids ALWAYS first. 

People keep repeating - first in, last out. Maybe they haven't read your entire thread. Maybe they are unaware of the red tape and hoops you had to jump through to get this retired K-9. Maybe they are unaware of the weeks the GSD spent in a lonely kennel waiting for the red tape to be cut. Do any of you really think the OP can just rehome this dog? Give it back? It's a 9 year old GSD. How many people are looking for a senior GSD? The government might just opt to put to the dog to sleep, if it is returned.

Last time I checked, this was a GSD forum, not a cat forum. I like cats fine, but not more than a GSD and definitely not more than my kids.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Last time I checked, this was a GSD forum, not a cat forum. I like cats fine, but not more than a GSD and definitely not more than my kids.


Don't start this debate, because there are a lot more cats looking for homes then dogs. Cats scratch when they play..don't like it, then get them declawed or put the nail protector things on it. This is a GSD forum and I'm sorry that this dog had to wait to get into a home(retired K9 or not, its not the only dog that had to wait for a forever home), but in all fairness everything should have been thought out before the dog came home. Where I come from you don't get rid of something that has been in the home longer then the new pet...no animal should be that disposable


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GSD vs cat aside, the cat is hurting the kids. This was going on prior to the dog and is still going on. The kids should be the priority, not the cat.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

mamma6 said:


> Going to put an ad on my local facebook pet page to see if anyone wants the cat.





mamma6 said:


> I really think the cat is going to have to go.





mamma6 said:


> We will not get rid of the dog......we have waited a month for the government to approve us bringing him home......if anyone goes, it will be the cat.





mamma6 said:


> If we can keep him, we will.




Why are you posting here when clearly from the beginning, day one, you had a choice in mind? That fourth quote only appeared after many others voiced their opinion that the dog should go not the cat. At this point the cat is probably very stressed out anyhow, it's likely better for it to go to another home. Expecting validation on the internet is not the way to go about it. Own your decision and do what's best. 

You can take this however you want to, but it's just matter-of-fact. You've stated over and over reasons you want the cat gone. So just find him a good home you trust and be done with it.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, I posted all of that. What you didn't quote was all the other stuff about me asking for help, too. It was my initial reaction to re-home the cat, yes.....but then I did ask for help and start working with them both. 

I posted today not searching for validation. Just to say what happened and say I had made up my mind. I don't need permission from anyone. Today's events made up my mind for me, that's all. Judge me all you want. 

I do find it amusing that you keep saying this will be your last post on my thread, but you keep coming back to bash me. Whatever.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please be very careful in rehoming the cat. There are a lot of crazy people out there who do horrible things to animals. Cats are very difficult to rehome, especially when they are not perfect. Be sure to do a vet check, home visit and have them sign a contract saying that they will give the cat back to you if they need to rehome it.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> GSD vs cat aside, the cat is hurting the kids. This was going on prior to the dog and is still going on. The kids should be the priority, not the cat.


Thank you!


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> Please be very careful in rehoming the cat. There are a lot of crazy people out there who do horrible things to animals. Cats are very difficult to rehome, especially when they are not perfect. Be sure to do a vet check, home visit and have them sign a contract saying that they will give the cat back to you if they need to rehome it.


Very good point. I had a lady call me last night who didn't live in my area.....I could tell just from her voice and the questions she asked, I wasn't getting my cat anywhere near her.

We took in this cat's stray pregnant mama....and she had EIGHT kittens. We managed to re-home 7 of them with friends and family. Hoping to do the same this time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

nails can be clipped and kept short, nail protectors can be applied....and heaven forbid - cats can be declawed....if the choice is between dumping a cat in a shelter where it has a 1% chance of life and declawing it in a committed home, I am not against declawing (general statement not accusatory!)....

Young cats play - they use their paws/claws....I have a 9 month old Bengal kitten and she gets me now and then, she also leaps at the dogs and I know she has gotten them a time or two....Csabre will chase her a few steps when she does....but this kitten and dog love each other, the cat grooms the dogs face and ears and curls up beside her to sleep....

If you have convinced yourself that the cat is hurting your children and get rid of it, that is your perogative......I am saying there are ways around it....and I hope the cat gets a good home and does not lose it's life because it is being a typical kitten.

Lee


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mamma my dogs father is a police patrol dog, her mother is just as intense 

she has lots of prey drive, my dog is very protective of my cat but if i had never introduced my dog to cats she would have flipped out. She has flipped out at strange cats before. She has killed animals in my yard including a mink and squirrels. If a strange cat wen't into the yard my dog would probably kill it also. If i bring in a strange cat into the house she will try to mother it. It took time to work to this. Some gsds are just down right deadly. THe worst was a backyard bred lower drive gsd that went silent and just would try to rip cats heads off.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

hmm i just realized you have chickens, any other livestock he may eat those. I know my gsds have a much harder time letting go of seeing birds as food than a cat. A cat they can understand but things like birds just drove them nuts. 

Except really fearless larger birds like my chinese geese, chickens scream and run too easy. Some braver breeds get use to my dog and do okay though. 

BUt if the dog barks and lunges at them he can ruin a flock really quick. My dogs aren't allowed to do that and never did.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> nails can be clipped and kept short, nail protectors can be applied....and heaven forbid - cats can be declawed....if the choice is between dumping a cat in a shelter where it has a 1% chance of life and declawing it in a committed home, I am not against declawing (general statement not accusatory!)....
> 
> Young cats play - they use their paws/claws....I have a 9 month old Bengal kitten and she gets me now and then, she also leaps at the dogs and I know she has gotten them a time or two....Csabre will chase her a few steps when she does....but this kitten and dog love each other, the cat grooms the dogs face and ears and curls up beside her to sleep....
> 
> ...


Well, he's not a kitten......he was one last September. So he is 1 1/2......is this typical behavior for that old of a cat.....I didn't know. 

I would never dump him in a shelter. He is still here and will be until we find him a good home. But it's just not fair to my younger two girls.....they are scared of the cat now.

I don't have to convince myself that he is hurting the kids.....he is. But I'd never dump him in a shelter or give him to someone who wouldn't love him. He's really my baby....but my kids come first.


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

pets4life said:


> hmm i just realized you have chickens, any other livestock he may eat those. I know my gsds have a much harder time letting go of seeing birds as food than a cat. A cat they can understand but things like birds just drove them nuts.
> 
> Except really fearless larger birds like my chinese geese, chickens scream and run too easy. Some braver breeds get use to my dog and do okay though.
> 
> BUt if the dog barks and lunges at them he can ruin a flock really quick. My dogs aren't allowed to do that and never did.



Oh, yeah.......he wants the chickens for sure! But the fenced in area of our property is not by the chickens, so he can't get to them. When we take him out on a leash to go for walks on the property, he is very well behaved walking by them. When he shows interest, I say "leave it" and he does. We walk on by with no problem. But I'd never turn him loose by them for sure! We've lost our whole flock to stray dogs before, so I've seen how dogs can be with them.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

mamma6 said:


> Well, he's not a kitten......he was one last September. So he is 1 1/2......is this typical behavior for that old of a cat.....I didn't know.


Our youngest cat is 1 year and 9 months old, and only in the past few weeks has she finally stopped launching sneak attacks on my husband's arm from her hiding spot next to the couch. He has the scars to prove it. 

I celebrated this weekend when she permitted me to pet her without her suddenly slashing the back of my hand bloody. 

So yeah, that annoying adolescent cat phase can last for quite a while


----------



## mamma6 (Feb 9, 2013)

sunsets said:


> Our youngest cat is 1 year and 9 months old, and only in the past few weeks has she finally stopped launching sneak attacks on my husband's arm from her hiding spot next to the couch. He has the scars to prove it.
> 
> I celebrated this weekend when she permitted me to pet her without her suddenly slashing the back of my hand bloody.
> 
> So yeah, that annoying adolescent cat phase can last for quite a while



I guess some are worse than others. We've had cats before and I've never had one like this! I did have a cat who liked to jump on your shoulders from chair rails....hopefully, you had a sleeved shirt on! lol. But I've never had a cat stalk and attack ONLY the kids under 6. He doesn't mess with the older kids or adults.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mamma6 said:


> Well, he's not a kitten......he was one last September. So he is 1 1/2......is this typical behavior for that old of a cat.....I didn't know.
> 
> I would never dump him in a shelter. He is still here and will be until we find him a good home. But it's just not fair to my younger two girls.....they are scared of the cat now.
> 
> I don't have to convince myself that he is hurting the kids.....he is. But I'd never dump him in a shelter or give him to someone who wouldn't love him. He's really my baby....but my kids come first.


Been following this thread, but don't have much advice, other than it can be worked out with the dog- I've been going through this with my cats and dog. The kids, can't say. Wanted to say though, I have two Siamese cats, they are one and a half, and yes this is typical behavior of that age. They are still young and very VERY playful. They mellow out with age... But cats act kitten like for a few years. Mine can be little terrors at times.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

